# Denon Offers New Flagship 9.2 Channel AVR-4520CI Home Theater Receiver



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: BigPictureBigSound


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Price wise....not bad at all for what you get. I remember paying about $2000 for my Denon back when HDMI switch/pass through receivers first hit the market. You know when 1080P was first hitting the market. It only had 3 HDMI in and 1 out. With all the bells and whistles these new models have now...decent deal.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I really don't see that much of an upgrade from the 4311. Dunno, guess I was expecting more.


----------

